# sample letters for Home Affairs



## mutasas

Hi All. Just realised the complications in getting a work permit issued in RSA and I have noted the major challenges. Can someone assist with sample documents that one can use for permit application

1. Proof that all short listed candidates have been interviwed and why foreigner qualifies for the job
2. Letter of motivation from employer as required in regulation 16(4)d
3. Employer Declaration to HA

These will help fellow immigrants in their application process

Regards


----------



## LegalMan

I assume you have a signed job offer and are applying for a General Work Permit.

These numbered items are all complicated, and would take a long time to discuss here. For number 2 and 3 it is quite clear what Home Affairs wants. Number 1 as well, although has the company already placed a newspaper advert for the position?


----------



## mutasas

Hi LegalMan

Correct I just need the sample letters to use , I dont mind paying for them 

Regards




LegalMan said:


> I assume you have a signed job offer and are applying for a General Work Permit.
> 
> These numbered items are all complicated, and would take a long time to discuss here. For number 2 and 3 it is quite clear what Home Affairs wants. Number 1 as well, although has the company already placed a newspaper advert for the position?


----------



## stanchid

my application for to continue residing with my south african spouce and work has been rejected. please i need to write a letter of motivation to the home affairs to get a good cause letter and re-apply.


----------



## hopeful1986

stanchid said:


> my application for to continue residing with my south african spouce and work has been rejected. please i need to write a letter of motivation to the home affairs to get a good cause letter and re-apply.


Did you write the letter? There was no question on your post. The exact type of visa you applied for is also not stated. 

I hope you came right.


----------



## Nomqhele

hopeful1986 said:


> Did you write the letter? There was no question on your post. The exact type of visa you applied for is also not stated. I hope you came right.


With the way l understand his/her situation,l guess it will be a section 11(6) Visitors Visa


----------



## Ndaleh

Hi there, 

I need help. I apply for waiver to extend my work visa. Unfortunately, the positive outcome came a week after the expiration of my visa. Now I have to write a letter of good cause. 

1- What documents can be attached to the letter ? 
2- Can I do it myself ? ( I can not afford a lawyer)
3- Is there a cost involved when you apply?
4- My wife and my son are both under my visa. Do they have to submit each a letter of good cause ? Meaning they have to go with me to Harisson in JHB where I will be submitting. 
5- What do I have to do once I get there? 

Thanks


----------

